# Info for Era of freight cars



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

One thing I've been doing with all my personal trains and the trains that I sell, is I include a 3x5 info card with each car. One piece of info I include on the card is the Era that the car would normally operate in.
Finding this info for diesels is easy, but finding this info for general freight cars is not as easy. 

Does anyone have a website, or book, or any source of info that I can reference to find what general time frame a certain freight car was made/used?

Thanks.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You might try the car rosters of the various railroads.

I used that of Santa Fe to get the loco model designation
using their Road number. It also provided the years the loco was
on the roster. Perhaps the same info is available on cars.
Use the road number and see if it also has the year span.

Don


----------

